# Post Vivonex Diary



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi everybody,I decided to give at least a week to tell you about my results so far with the Vivonex.Of course the first 2 days were tought because you have to eat VERY, and I mean VERY light meals. Second day I tried to eat a light turkey slice with a piece of toast, and I got a lot of cramps.So I stuck with chicken broth for 5 days, and now I'm returning to my normal light diet: avoiding sugar as much as I can, low residue foods and a measured amount of carbohydrates (Pimentel's diet).I still can't tolerate my home made chocolate, which I was able to before, so I guess I have to wait a little more.So far I can only say that I don't think the Vivonex made a quick punch, and I don't expect to improve any further. I still have the aftermeal cramps and the gut rumbling (you know, the funny noices inside).My main symptom has always been the pain, specially after a D episode.But, there's a little hope after all. My second major symptom was bloating. I always felt like a living balloon, almost everyday since my IBS started, with its ups and downs of course.However, after the Vivonex, the bloating (so far but steadily) dissapeard completely. I won't say yet its over for sure, but I'll be posting about this every week to keep track.Till then, I'll just like to recomend everybody else who's thinking on doing the Vivonex without the antibiotics, to think it twice. Perhaps the Pimentel Protocol requires you to first try them and then, if necessary, do the Vivonex diet.My best wishes.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't remember. Are you starting a gut motility drug like Zelnorm now? I can't stress enough how much it helped me after the antibiotics.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Today's 2 weeks after finishing the Vivonex.I'm eating normally now, but still IBS diet. I'm also taking the peppermint oil capsules again.So far I still have the pain and sluggish digestion, but the bloating has not returned.Bowel movements are nice so far. Well formed and daily.npearce, no I'm not taking Zelnorm based on my very bad reaction on it, and unfortunately, where I live the only option is Zelnorm.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,It's been 3 weeks now after the Vivonex. So far, the same results. However, now I'm even very, VERY constipated.I can pretty much say now that the Vivonex didn't work.







My breath test kit arrived a couple of days ago. I'll do the test in the last week (week #4), and see.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Week 4OK, now I can pretty much say the Vivonex didn't work, except for the bloating. Still have those lovely IBS symptoms everyday







Let's hope next year may bring new hopes.I'll do the breath test on Monday and mail it back on Tuesday. I'll let you know.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,Got my breath tests results yesterday.It seems like SIBO is erradicated as the normal high peak point (when the lactulose enters the colon) was the only significant one this time.I did the same test as before, with the same test kit and also assisted by a relative who runs a lab.The only problem is that I still have most IBS symptoms, except for the heavy bloating.So my conclusion is that the Vivonex for me worked for SIBO, helped with bloating but didn't help with overall IBS.At least it is a step forward.


----------

